# Paint-Methode



## mal2000b (16. Oktober 2007)

hallo ich hab eine frage und zwar 
wie kann ich eine Paint-Methode durch klicken von button aufrufen !
also z.B. mit klicken auf button kreis auf hauptfenser ein kreis zeichnen 

kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
danke


----------



## Kulabac (17. Oktober 2007)

Du hängst an den Button einen ActionListener und rufst in der actionPerformed()-Methode deine Paint-Methode auf ... das war's eigentlich schon.


----------



## zeja (17. Oktober 2007)

Genau genommen rufst du in der actionPerformed repaint des Hauptfensters auf und überschreibst für dieses Hauptfenster die paintComponent Methode in welcher du dann den Kreis zeichnest. Repaint ruft neben einigem anderen die paintComponent auf.


----------

